# Life after Zelnorm



## 17463 (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't want to say I'm 100% cured from my IBS. I keep thinking if I talk about it, maybe it will come back! So i've had IBS for 8 years. I'm 37 now. It started with anxiety. My symptoms were chronic constipation, cold sweats, and major cramping. When my IBS started to get worse in 99, I was put on Liberax. Which worked great for about 6 months. After 6 months the Liberax really didn't work as well. 1 Pill turned into 2, and then 3. My worst episode of IBS came in 2002. My cramps were SO severe, it felt like I was dying on the floor. Well I finally went diarrhea and before I knew it, I was bleeding into the toilet. I had my girlfriend at the time take me to the emergency room. I guess I got an infection from the bacteria while I was bleeding. So I spent two days in the ER getting pumped full of antibiotics. That was my worst episode of IBS! Not more then a month later, my doctor prescribed me Zelnorm. Zelnorm was so awesome! I felt like my oldself finally. I was on Zelnorm for 3 years before the bad news from the FDA. The first month off Zelnorm was horrible. Cramping, Diarrhea, and just plain feeling sick everyday! I also stopped smoking near the same time. I gained about 10 pounds in 2 months. As sad as it is for me to say, I started smoking again.







I decided to start excercising to drop the 10 pounds I gained. I also changed my diet, and let me say how bad my diet used to be. I used to eat Pizza atleast 3 times a week. Burgers a couple times a week. Oh and lots of snacks late at night. I'm making myself sound like 280 pounds. At the time, I weighed 168 pounds. Currently I weight 157. So back to my point. I started to use the oliptical machine 5 days a week, doing core excercises 5 days a week, and lifting weights 3 days a week. My diet went to eating mostly subway for lunch. 6 inch Turkey with NO potatoe chips. I limit myself to Pizza one night a week. Samething with a burger once a week. I drink lots of water, and eat Think Thin bars during the day for snacks. I'm happy to say my stomach issue's have improved. I go (#2) about every other day. Sometimes everyday like normal people. I continue to eat some fiber, but mostly turned to protein. I drink atleast 3 bottles of water at work, and probably another two or three at home. I don't drink soda anymore either. Mostly juice, water and tea.It's hard to say "What" happened. Most people I talk to say it's the Excercise and the better dieting that led me to this point. Whatever it is, I feel very lucky. I hope my story helps other battling with the same IBS issue's I have.Happy Holidays........


----------

